# How often should I go to therapy?



## JohnJ (Feb 25, 2008)

I have servere social anxiety disorder and mild deppresion. How often do you think I should be going to therapy? My dad seems to think once a month is enough but I told him its not helping me at all, I feel I need to open up to somebody at least once a week and get advice.

What do you think?


----------



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not an expert at all, but i think definitely once a week! Maybe twice a week for a month or so until you're feeling a bit better. I think it would be tricky to really open up for only an hour a month. 
Good luck!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

once a week is pretty standard. its good to have that regular schedule.


----------



## Michael Scofield (Feb 29, 2008)

However often you feel best. If it's too much you can always adjust it to your needs.


----------

